# Practice tip



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

Lately on my strat i have been turning the volume up full and leaving it there ,and controling the level with pic or finger attack. Seems to helping me with some nuance. New players may find this fun or just new,to experienced players this may be old knowledge or not...stay tuned jim


----------

